# Clown Make-Up



## Spats

Avoid Grease at all costs - it smears, never gives an even, opaque coat unless it's ladled on, and it will mess up your skin after a while. Funny thing about grease paint, it always looks like grease paint.

Cream makeup can be blended into the skin, blended with other creams, it can give strong clean lines and good coverage, it's easily cleaned off, and it sets with powder like any decent makeup. If you powder cream makeup, brush off the excess powder and rub your face, it barely comes off. Grease always smears. 
Now some creams are better than others, and I prefer the high-end stuff, but even the cheap creams are miles better than grease.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT

What do you mean when you say "powder cream make-up"?


----------



## Spats

I mean that you will need to powder the makeup once it's on your face, i.e., apply powder to your face with a puff and brush off the excess with a brush.

If you've never done this before, flag down any woman you trust and ask her to show you.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Apply the cream make up then gently pad over it with fine setting powder with a large powder puff to powder down the cream make up.

you can buy the setting powder here

Clown Antics: Clown Makeup Setting Powders, Sealers & Sweat Blockers


Also here's a link with useful clown make up tips

Halloween Makeup Helpers..... Clown faces... - Families.com


----------



## PearlWhiteGT

I read somewhere that some people just use baby powder for setting the make-up. Will that work?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Baby powder should be fine


----------



## PearlWhiteGT

So I put it on after I have applied all the colors or after the white only?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

I'd put it on after the white, put on the colours.. then use a soft make up brush to dust a small amount over the colours... try experimenting before Halloween to see which way will give the best results


----------



## PearlWhiteGT

Thanks for the help!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

yw, you'll have to let us know how it all went..post a pic


----------



## PearlWhiteGT

Will do. Thanks again!


----------

